

Go support for Android - davecheney
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-dev/P1ATVp1mun0

======
jaegerpicker
I could be pretty excited about using Go instead of C/C++ to develop for the
NDK. I'd be much more excited if they released a full level of Go support for
Android. but I guess we take what we can get.

------
ww520
Isn't the best development stack for mobile is the html5/css/javascript now?
It will work on multiple platforms, not just Android. The phone hardware has
come a long way and can support web-based apps pretty well. Gaming is best
going with OpenGL with GPU anyway. So why go with another platform specific
language/tool sets?

~~~
kintamanimatt
Not by a long shot. There were a lot of people that thought this might be the
case, but there's a big difference between a webview and a native app in terms
of performance, polish, and capabilities.

------
pkulak
Big, secret IO announcement? No one saw Swift coming either...

